
Amazon pulls Washington Redskins merchandise from website - zkid18
https://www.axios.com/amazon-washington-redskins-merchandise-92322ff6-d1f5-4194-a848-03b34c5a9bbe.html
======
hirundo
> The survey, as reported by the Washington Post, asked 500 people who
> identify as Native American to pick from a list of words which one best
> described their feelings about the Redskins name. The word most picked was
> “proud.”

[https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2019/08/10/poll-of-
nat...](https://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2019/08/10/poll-of-native-
americans-view-of-redskins-name-finds-proud-most-common-answer/)

I think that Redskin in this case is very similar to Yankee or Queer. All are
reclaimed epithets that many people now proudly identify with. We should no
more consider "Washington Redskins" as insulting than "New York Yankees" or
"Queer Eye". Such "reappropriation" seems to me wholesome and admirable.

~~~
quotha
A name change is all but certain, and has nothing to do with amazon.

I like your point:

Within the Southern United States, "Yankee" is a derisive term which refers to
all Northerners, or specifically to those from the region of New England.
—from Wikipedia

Good luck changing the Yankees name!!

~~~
arprocter
Most of New England would take Yankee as an insult, but only due to baseball
rivalry

Canuck is another dual-use team name/insult

